# Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em !



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

The fourm is slow. There has to be some owners out there who are not posting. Lets try and Liven it up


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

Here's a crap cell phone pic of my 86 CS Turbo Avant.








I'll snap a better one when I get home tonight and share.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

2 pics posted in a different thread


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

Whoops...I actually meant to post in this thread.








Here's another of my current T44:








The Avant replaced a sedan:
















Replacement made necessary courtesy of a drunk driver:
















Buut...it's just a car. Here's a few others for fun...
Avant I found for a friend:








And one of my favorites, from some dude's CarDomain page:
















Phew.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

That red one is mad nice ! Checked out his page on Cardomain a couple of times.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

Here's a few of my V8q on some different wheels


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

That isn't the V8Q with a 4.2 is it ? Saw one in a video that looks almost identical


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

It's a 3.6 but it does have a M/T


----------



## chubs_with_dubs (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My 5000


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

my standard glamor shot








and one of it apart (siehe nach links) 








(that brown avant is kinda cool-- must be a custom color?)


----------



## ObstacleCorpse (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (sieben)*

Whats this, no 10v love? 
kidding naturally.
i really like the brown avant and the seafoam green colored one
you all have insane looking cars! makes my 200 look like crap


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubFeind* »_2 pics posted in a different thread










what kind of wheels on this wagon? i picked up a set at the junkyard off of a 92 5000 n/a i believe, in good condition, paid $100 for em and theyre clean


----------



## Audidrums (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_
what kind of wheels on this wagon? i picked up a set at the junkyard off of a 92 5000 n/a i believe, in good condition, paid $100 for em and theyre clean

'92 5000?















'88 was the last year for the 5000.
The wheels on the Avant pictured are the OEM BBS 15"x7.5"
The same wheels also came on the V8 Quattro.
I also have a '91 200 20v Avant with these wheels, but I have no pictures to contribute at this point, sorry.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

thyere 14x6's, if that helps, sorry i dont know audis like i do vw's


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

My old Type44 Avant ride:








The 20V 200 I had to sell (project w/ a friend)


----------



## 04 passat wagon (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*









93 v8 quattro lowered 1.5 inches w/ 18s


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Where you guys whit the 5000's getting your front clear corners and taillights ?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (ObstacleCorpse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ObstacleCorpse* »_Whats this, no 10v love? 

summer








winter









its currently out of commision. turbo took a poop. making a hard decision is i want to stick with the stock EFI or to "squirt" it.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (The Hustler)*

venturing over from Vortex with my newly aquired daily:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

Here's a shot with the new wheels


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! ([email protected])*

Very Nice!


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

New WHeels. From 98 A4


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Duh, Type43s too!*

















Whitewalls since removed


----------



## lordfester (Aug 20, 2006)

*ol skool rulez*

Updated pic...
















Now to get down low....










_Modified by lordfester at 7:53 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Mass Nerder (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*


----------



## Codysquattro (Sep 12, 2007)

Look at those ugly UFO breaks.....








2bennett Big Intercooler kit








Garret GT3076R








3'' down pipe, full 3'' exhaust


_Modified by Codysquattro at 12:31 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Dieselkraftstoff (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (Mass Nerder)*

'86 5000TQW


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (Codysquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codysquattro* »_








3'' down pipe, full 3'' exhaust_Modified by Codysquattro at 12:31 PM 4-22-2008_

Booooteeeeeful! Any sound clips of the car?
Great to see so many type 44s have found good homes.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

my V8

















Doesn't look like anyone has done a satisfactory lowering job on one of these. I will post pictures of mine once the weather clears up a bit.


----------



## itsav8 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (xSWINDLERx)*

Is this satisfactory







...sorry for the big pics.








Money shot










_Modified by itsav8 at 8:11 AM 6-8-2008_


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (itsav8)*

nope
THIS is satisfactory.
















i can still get a bit lower and i prolly well once i figure out some wheels.


----------



## itsav8 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (xSWINDLERx)*

My whole point is you can get the car low the rite way! Cutting springs are a bad idea. Since you cut the springs I would imagine your still running the OE shocks? I would expect you to totaly wear the shocks out in a NY minute. Allong with other suspension components.
Your going to destroy that car. But if thats your intensions..........
As to low..well here's a pic of my V8 before I adjusted it. The car could have went @ least another 3/4 or 1' more. But it's done the rite way.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (itsav8)*

good for you!
everyone has there own style, and i find it funny that all of you audi elitist pricks dog on anyone that dose something different or out of the norm.










_Modified by xSWINDLERx at 12:24 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## itsav8 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (xSWINDLERx)*

No need to be so defensive. I/we audi elitist pricks are just looking out for you.

What you did was way screw up the suspension geomitry, meaning the car does not handle the way it's supposed to. & could even cause you to be in an accident even under normal road conditions & driving.
But since you'r a younster & no body can tell you any different...even some of us seasoned audi elitist pricks who have put there time in & know whats what...then I say good luck with the car & be safe!!!!


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (itsav8)*

this car is not a performance vehicle now, or in my eyes ever was. i drive it like a grandma, not some teen age kid that thinks cause i have a V8 i cant race anything. slow and low is the motto here.


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (itsav8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsav8* »_Is this satisfactory







...sorry for the big pics.


Sweet! Where did you get that rear spoiler? Is it an original Audi V8 DTM edition spoiler?


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (xSWINDLERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xSWINDLERx* »_good for you!
everyone has there own style, and i find it funny that all of you audi elitist pricks dog on anyone that dose something different or out of the norm.









These cars are so rare, and respond so well to a conservative wheel/tire and suspension treatment, that I don't like to see one dropped and rolling on flashy wheels. Most of the enthusiast community built around old Audis focuses on maintenance, power upgrades, and track-worthy suspension and brake work- so don't be surprised if they look askance at your car.
That said, you'll find motorgeek and audiworld to be great resources if you ever need mechanical help; something along the lines that I previously mentioned. Maybe there will even be somebody open to the idea of helping you fix your car and its broken springs.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (MileZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MileZ* »_
These cars are so rare, and respond so well to a conservative wheel/tire and suspension treatment, that I don't like to see one dropped and rolling on flashy wheels. Most of the enthusiast community built around old Audis focuses on maintenance, power upgrades, and track-worthy suspension and brake work- so don't be surprised if they look askance at your car.
That said, you'll find motorgeek and audiworld to be great resources if you ever need mechanical help; something along the lines that I previously mentioned. Maybe there will even be somebody open to the idea of helping you fix your car and its broken springs.









im on motorgeek and they have all already told me how effed my k rates are and all that dumb junk.
my car works great, and nothing as far as suspension for these cars go low enough for me, other than air of course, but i dont have the moneys for that.
sorry its different from the norm guys, but i dont see these cars as performance vehicles at all, they are boats, and it needed to be dropped on its nutz, and guess what ... it isnt changing, other than getting lower, thats the only work the suspension is going to get. 
hate hate hate hate hate
i like what i have.


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

Here's mine. 1981 5000 Turbo. FWD. Auto 3spd. Doesn't get driven much. Just "saving" it.
















































I also have an '87 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro CD Avant 5spd that isn't so pretty










_Modified by BrockGTi at 5:17 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (BrockGTi)*

Here are my two babies:
My 91 200 20V Quattro:








My 1978 Type 2:









I can never pick which one is my favorite, but the Audi sure sees more miles







.


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (JTuhkanen)*

It's not an origional but a copy from CAC over on your side of the pond.
http://homepage.internet.lu/cu...n.htm


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pnWRKxhS0Yg 
a nice V8 tribute


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (jonny_breakz)*

would like to get one but im stuck with this


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pnWRKxhS0Yg 
a nice V8 tribute









1:18 is my favorite.. gives me ideas for my new project..


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (itsav8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsav8* »_My whole point is you can get the car low the rite way! Cutting springs are a bad idea. Since you cut the springs I would imagine your still running the OE shocks? I would expect you to totaly wear the shocks out in a NY minute. Allong with other suspension components.
Your going to destroy that car. But if thats your intensions..........
As to low..well here's a pic of my V8 before I adjusted it. The car could have went @ least another 3/4 or 1' more. But it's done the rite way.









if you ever sell that... PM me.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (2.0t mk2)*

woot for the GA crowd!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

Took this pic a few minutes ago, wheels are 19x8.5" Hartmann HRS6-204s


----------



## Qwalude4ws (Dec 21, 2003)

Just picked this piece up the beginning of jan. needs some work but drives nice
















this is my old one needs even more work


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Qwalude4ws)*

Darn I wish I had a pic of mine


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (elliott18t)*

A few shots of my 1990 100. I have since returned it to stock height and put the 15 wheels back on but just wanted to share.


























_Modified by Articulation at 6:44 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow ! nice to see the this thread still going ! I've long sold my 5000... but i still miss it.


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

Nice color, what is it?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Articulation)*

Well this isn't much...but this thread is dead as a doornail and its [the car] going to be epic someday
just waiting on adapters to bolt them up, then bags are the next thing in line (along with big brakes)




























_Modified by loxxrider at 11:19 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Keep it up ! I miss my car.. nice to see the others out there


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubFeind* »_Keep it up ! I miss my car.. nice to see the others out there

Honestly I seen your car when the new owner had it.. I had to replace the right rear window lifter.. and wow yeah its a 5000 but was no really impressed.. don't take it personally. But when I seen the pics with the great rims and all.. I was expecting better.. and when I seen it. I was like meh.
But yeah you should get another 5000's but this time look for something a bit better...
My 5000 needs work as well.. I just don't have the time. I got soo many things running at once in my life that I don't know when I will even have time for it







but I will soon I hope








I told my self many times. I need to put a bit of work in it.. or move on but I just can't seem to move on.. but don't find time to put work into it


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Honestly.. for the amount of Km's it had.. it was nice. But i mean .. 5000's are an aquired taste as far as looks go. I dig em. But the ride quality and overall comfort of the cars are whats it's all about. 
I was big on the Speed that it had. Running away from S4's, Caymens, Mustangs and Corvettes was always a laugh. And as a whole combo.. one of my favorite cars.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubFeind* »_Honestly.. for the amount of Km's it had.. it was nice. But i mean .. 5000's are an aquired taste as far as looks go. I dig em. But the ride quality and overall comfort of the cars are whats it's all about. 
I was big on the Speed that it had. Running away from S4's, Caymens, Mustangs and Corvettes was always a laugh. And as a whole combo.. one of my favorite cars. 

yeah I heard urs was really fast from the new owner. Also I love my 5000 as well







But how much K's did urs have?


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

330k+ Km's
Yeah i had a 2.0bar Chip, 2.2bar Wastegate spring and a Stg 2 Kevlar Clutch in it. THAT is what made the car... not the rims or anything else... those were just for looks


----------



## 5000Audi (Feb 6, 2009)

heres some pics of my ride...


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (5000Audi)*

here are a few pics of my friends 78 5000


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (koemm over)*

haha
that thing is legit as ****!
here is an update i guess you could say
still got some work to do


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

this is my 1987 Audi 5000 S quattro. i have a 91 v8 parts car that is being raped of any and all useful parts. Its sweet.
when i bought it.









now, the work in progress.


----------



## Bentbutstr8 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Pic Post - 5000.100.200 and V8's... Lets see em ! (VdubFeind)*

Just joined the forum this evening. My 89 200TQA has been dormant for 5 years due to leaky PS, etc. Fogot to do non-Op with DMV so by the time I ressurected her, nearly $800 in fees plus new hoses everywhere and rebuilt rack. It's like I bought her all over again. Nevertheless, her she is ready to party.











_Modified by Bentbutstr8 at 8:58 PM 4/18/2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (koemm over)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koemm over* »_here are a few pics of my friends 78 5000

























































wow man thats all what I can say. That car is wow. Looking good man. I almost bought one 2 years ago with something like 78K on it. But the deal slipped through cuz I could not get my hands on a trailer to bring it home.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Yeah that is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

You know with my old audi (87 audi 5000s Q) some days I am like Fudge I will sell it cuz I don't drive it any more and don't have time to fix the few things it needs. Other days I am like I am NEVER selling it. I saved up sooo much sick parts for it. Rims, s4 steering wheel, deck, etc etc etc. And it was my first car I got years ago. And it was really hard for me to find. Cuz I wanted an "S quattro" not "CS or CD quattro". And I know for the next few months I will not be able to touch it cuz I am starting to work 7 days a week :S Maybe late nights? Maybe.


----------



## RallyCV (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*









90 200 quattro turbo 10v. Just threw the cash down


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (RallyCV)*

lower it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got some new stuff


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Another Type 44 in the stable*

Drove this one all the way from New Jersey back to Tucson, AZ. 183k miles, chip and WG spring, euro lights front AND rear, VERY well maintained:


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

That's a beaut! Tornado red looks amazing on your car, and I like the A4 wheels.
Good pickup!


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (MileZ)*

some more recent ish


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

gangster
looks good all the way down like that


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i agree with chris.


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xSWINDLERx* »_some more recent ish









Tell me about those wheels. They're from an A8, right? Are they 19" only? I'd really love to get that design in 17" for my car (minus the rattlecan black).


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MileZ)*

They are indeed A8 wheels. You can get them as reps in various sizes. 
I think they would be perfect in 18's.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

yarp A8L reps
19x8.5
and the are not rattle canned









should be getting lower soonish


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

how the hell can you get lower? lol


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Camber kits.


----------



## 32vquattro (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (kuma85)*


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (kuma85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuma85* »_Camber kits.

nope


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I was just guessing,lol.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (kuma85)*

haha i know. should have some pic.s this coming week.
32vquattro, super clean! stereo typical, but clean.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

nice to see the D1s getting some love








what's that thing lowered on? ^


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (audiphile)*


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_nice to see the D1s getting some love








what's that thing lowered on? ^

massively cut springs currently
i have other things i have to spend money on for it currently before i can really dial it in the way i want to.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

yummmm I can't wait to dial my ride height in
will be on coils within '09 if all goes well








gotta roll the fenders tho!


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

im hopping to go air
unless it sells


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

I wanted to go air too...but now I figured out an easy way to go coils on mine, so I'm going to have to be happy with that I guess. Found out there is a good place that will roll my fenders for $90 so thats going to happen soon!


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

do it your self
its easy and moar free!
you doing coil sleeves?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

heh, yeah but I want it perfect
yeah, the sleeves from ground control which come with eibachs and then use some bilstein sports. Nuugen over on motorgeek recommended them as he has them on a few of his cars. They will prob go low enough for me


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

perfection is all in the eyes of the beholder.

i also contemplated that sort of set up, still kinda am, but would still rather go other routes seeing as how i want to be lower than i currently am.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

Tru dat
Well, it looks like I wont need to roll them anyway. I had the car sitting on a funny angle the other day and it pretty much had the tire tucking into the fender well...it seems that all I'm going to have to do is trim the fender liner a tiny bit and do some other really light trimming. 
It actually looks like there isnt anything to roll anyway. 
Anyway, yeah I think I'd be fine with how low you are. I just want to be able to tuck tire in the rear if I want to. Just have that perfect stance. I get compliments on it a LOT as is! (more on wheel and tire fitment...but when suspension goes on I'm confident the stance is going to be just killer)


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

yea im pretty stoked on my current stance, but i wanna tuck wheel. lol


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

here is my 87 5k with my 91 frontend installed.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Just got a 86 5000 CD quattro ! Pics to come


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Still need to get pics of mine.. but here is my friend Kevins 91 200 20vT when he got it... paint has been done since...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally ! Pics of my New 86.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4497919
all you guys should check out this forum. Lets keep it going








BTW here is a ****ty pic of my audi


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice Ride. Five Cylinder Non Turbo Quattro ? Wanna buy some clear corners ? lol


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a video that i just made of a few friends and I going to K-W Bugout last month... no 5000's... but some nice Dubs
Mine is the Red 4-Door Mk2 Golf TD ( which i built, golfs never came TD







).. with the Camo hood..which i sold.. and bought the 5000 ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvo6gS2mkAc


----------



## Djb1607 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

WOAH ! Nice 200 !~!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Freshly painted VC on my friends WHite 200


----------



## joshed_03GTi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

I dont know too much about these cars, but i think one would make for a nice project. I ran across one on craigslist....im going to go and check it out on saturday...is there anything i should specifically look for. Its 86 5000 CS.....
http://sd.craigslist.org/cto/1294761552.html


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Try and find yourself a CD Quattro. they come in 5spd. loads of potential


----------



## joshed_03GTi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

What do you think of this one......(i know its not a 5000)
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/1296043015.html 
Im basically trying to find an old school Audi as a side project, that i can slowly restore...


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (joshed_03GTi)*

so buy mine!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4472088


_Modified by xSWINDLERx at 8:30 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (joshed_03GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshed_03GTi* »_What do you think of this one......(i know its not a 5000)
http://lincoln.craigslist.org/cto/1296043015.html 
Im basically trying to find an old school Audi as a side project, that i can slowly restore...

wow... yeah that will work !! it's a 4000 not an A4. but damn,,, nice car


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ktownboostn* »_Nice Ride. Five Cylinder Non Turbo Quattro ? Wanna buy some clear corners ? lol

lol kinda tempted but also kinda tempted on getting the euro audi 200 headlights







I might try to look for a set next week in europe.. might as well eh


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
lol kinda tempted but also kinda tempted on getting the euro audi 200 headlights







I might try to look for a set next week in europe.. might as well eh









speaking of it.. ebay.de time and local sites on hungary as well







yeah going to hungary but will have a LONG stop over in german... so i would have time to pick it up


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

look up http://www.custom-auto-craft.com
the guy sells retro audi stuff. his name is paul fernandez. nice guy. tell him yoda sent you.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*









































was pulling out of my friends driveway and it made the back tire tuck like that haha I was so happy to see it low that I had to take pics. (cell phone)
I know, lame...but I cant help it!
I couldn't have gotten any better with the fitment on these wheels. So awesome. Still need to trim that particular fender liner. 
Cant wait for coils!!!! Anyone have suggestions on what springrate I should use? I don't mind a harsh ride at all as long as handling is good. 
Also, I am definitely a believer in those plugs now. It just sorta hit me how much better the car runs now. W000t!!!! Still gotta figure out issues, but its a little light in this damn car's situation haha.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good !! I need to get on putting my springs in ... and get my hands on some wheels...


----------



## joshed_03GTi (Feb 9, 2009)

Well the 4000 i posted was already sold, but at least it was sold to a guy on the tex. So right now im trying to get ahold of the guy of the first car i posted.....so hopefully at the end of the day, I should have a 5000 CS
Edit:
I talked to the guy...and he took down the sale...its having a fuel problem...he says the fuel pump starts to make a weird noise when its started, sputters then dies...any ideas? oh and sorry for going way off topic...


_Modified by joshed_03GTi at 4:16 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_








































was pulling out of my friends driveway and it made the back tire tuck like that haha I was so happy to see it low that I had to take pics. (cell phone)
I know, lame...but I cant help it!
I couldn't have gotten any better with the fitment on these wheels. So awesome. Still need to trim that particular fender liner. 
Cant wait for coils!!!! Anyone have suggestions on what springrate I should use? I don't mind a harsh ride at all as long as handling is good. 
Also, I am definitely a believer in those plugs now. It just sorta hit me how much better the car runs now. W000t!!!! Still gotta figure out issues, but its a little light in this damn car's situation haha.

500ish front and 400ish rear should do you some good.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

So apparently I have a better pic of my audi. I was surfing the local gtg's, I go to sometimes and found a pic of my car. So far its the best picture I have to date.. yeah I know its sad. I never take pics of my cars.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Couple of Shots from today.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

@loxrider,
Damn man..that thing is going to look mint when you lower it....those are a good fit. so they are going to clear the fender fine then?
I really dig the wheels...very suiting for your car...what are they...actual Porsche wheel? what offset.?
I agree with the above mentioned spring rates...should do you good.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words.
They clear the actual fender just fine when the car hits on a bump or is weighed down, etc...it actually tucks the tire and wheel with a few centimeters to spare. 
It does rub sometimes however. I'm pretty sure its just on the liner though. I took one out about a month ago to trim it a bit and it reduced the rubbing. I will pull them out again now that they've had more time on them for me to see where it really rubs and I'll trim them again. I'm hoping to not have to take them all the way out. 
They are a replica Porsche wheel, 18x10 in back and 8.5 (or 8...not sure) in the front. Offsets are 55 for the rear and 50 for the front.
The fronts fit with absolutely no issues. The lips of the wheels line up almost exactly with the fender. 
The adapters I got are 32mm in the rear and 26mm in the front. 
I definitely cant wait to get it low, but getting the standalone straightened out first is my priority. We came upon some really good info about it this weekend, so I'm hoping to have it sorted sometime this week. Anyway, here are some pics from this weekend
































she's been running slightly fat lol
















more pics here
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...53696
sneak peak of what you'll see there

















Oh, and some vids of my car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AAUuukVADo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF_UGnElNxw
and one of that hatch
(2nd and third gear)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlInd1oTMMI


_Modified by loxxrider at 1:47 AM 8-31-2009_


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

my old V8 with 18X10 Porsche Twist front and back


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

Impulse buy... An 1985 audi 5000 turbo diesel. The idea is that I will pull the engine and drop it in my 1987 audi 5000s quattro.
















also parting stuff if any one needs anything from this junk


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the Desktop Background ! 
Mint car man !!!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

haa no problem man. I can send it to you higher res if you'd like








I just wish the car was low...then I'd be super happy with the way it looks


_Modified by loxxrider at 11:34 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

^ I want a higher res pic as well. I have it as my desktop pic as well


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

alright then will do when I get home and can use my other computer (I should really be paying attention in materials class right now)...
I may pchop it dropped so i can see what she's going to look like.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

oh i forgot...tell me the size of your desktops so I can make some in the proper dimensions


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

17 inch wide... and an 15 inch regular..


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i need things like 1440x900 and 1280x640


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll let you know once i'm at home


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

1280x800


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

ok cool...looks like i forgot to post one
or two


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

you guys want it dropped like this instead for your desktops


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

well here is one with it lower in 1280x800
http://www.photoshop.com/accou...844ee


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris, will you email me all those pictures? i cant right click and save those since i am on a govt computer. 
[email protected]
thanks bro!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuma85* »_Chris, will you email me all those pictures? i cant right click and save those since i am on a govt computer. 
[email protected]
thanks bro!

wilco








in other news...
I think I am going to try and make my own custom sticker for my car (for when it's worthy)...
its going to be based on this picture








and the saying/theme will be along the lines of








as kinda an inside joke. Even on stock suspension when I get too many friends in my car it will rub, so I might do a custom version with t44 in mind







(I dont mean for that to be offensive to anyone...its just a lighthearted joke)
Anyway, maybe I'll make another along these lines








(aka low and wide or down n out)
I'll keep it updated if I do indeed get it in sticker form in case others want it. I have already started drawing it up.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

that is interesting. how is that going? any progress?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

that shocker sticker is hilarious. Wilco... military jargon eh?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuma85* »_that shocker sticker is hilarious. Wilco... military jargon eh? 

learned it from you! lol yeah its really subtle in real life. I like to keep it that way








I started drawing it today. I hardly got anywhere, but I'll let you know when I do. 


_Modified by loxxrider at 1:12 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

16x6.5 ET33 VW Tiguan Steel wheels for the summer.... lol


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (audiphile)*

















Crappy pics i know


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

^ Like ur roof rack!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Thanks!! Came on the car when i got it, not bad for 200 bucks


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

What suspension are you on Mr. Bear?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (audiphile)*

Bilstiens/Cut stockers for now, full coilovers/air soon hopefully maybe haha..


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

lol. did you pull the rear fenders?
looks a lil off... but I dig it. Plus, I love the wheels


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

finally someone low!
i dig
but remember, bags are for [email protected]!
ps
i got rid of my v8


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xSWINDLERx)*

HAHA thanks man WHY DID YOU SELL THE V8!!!
And yeah the rear fenders had to get pulled a bit, and yes they are haggard but its all getting fixed in time. H20 is in like a day so i dont have anymore time to fix em


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

Looks so awesome man. Don't post them on MG you will get funny looks haha
More low coming soon from right here







I cant wait


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_HAHA thanks man WHY DID YOU SELL THE V8!!!
And yeah the rear fenders had to get pulled a bit, and yes they are haggard but its all getting fixed in time. H20 is in like a day so i dont have anymore time to fix em









too many expensive issues i didnt want to deal with anymore. it was sad seeing it go though.
its true about MG, they will tell you how effed your k-rates are with those cut springs


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xSWINDLERx)*

^ yup.. that sounds like an old audi.. expensive and needs to be fixed often. lol 
Hate fixing mine 24-7... BUT can't get my self to sell it years now.. SO i keep fixing it


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

I dont think I'm ever going to sell mine. Noone will want it after I'm done with it! Its got too much "me."


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

that why it took me so long to be rid of it.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (xSWINDLERx)*

@ bear
dude that thing looks good man..nice stance... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jonny_breakz)*

Thanks guys, my brother and i bought it a while back to mess with. He drives it mostly, but he now owns it 100% as i just bought a 200 20v thats getting similar treatment. 
LOW, LOUD and FAST








Even though its HIDEOUS lago blue


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

Couple from H20 if ya didnt see it there 
















































































Thanks to anyone who took pics haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

haha god thats awesome 
I CAN NOT WAIT to be lowAr


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Brother just sent me this...








It is a winter car, so the ski pole is perfect


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

pffffffffffffffffffft BWA HA HA HA HA HA
so, what happened to the rear fenders? you pull them too much and crumple the rear quarter?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yep, its all pretty smoothed out now though. Itll look better next year for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Well i'm selling my 5000 tomorrow.... to a friend of mine.. so you will probably see him around on here shortly. But here is a recent pic of the beast


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

how much did you fetch for the 5000? i have been thinking of selling my 87 5000 with the v8 frontend conversion. not sure what the market is at.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Sold it for 1000 to a friend. Wack load of new parts and stuff for it. Only sold it for as much as i need for my 4000.
BTW you still have that brown rear bench ?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Was bored... And thought offroading would be an awesome idea







Here is a pic.
Note.. Car does not look dirty due to the color. But its really dirty


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

nice, here are some pictures from when I went offroading
















sand waterfall from my wheel wells still going after like 10 minutes lol








I learned my lesson...when utilizing quattro its usually a good idea to roll the windows up








and just for fun and for inspiration...TURBOS!!!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

nice deal. i do have the bench, sorry if you pm'ed me and i didn't respond i always forget to check. you still want it?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

well the guy who bought it off of me wants it . i think he is on here. i'll ask him for his screen name


_Modified by Ktownboostn at 6:01 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Few of Tylers car from a local show last weekend.
































And two my homie Dave took at H20.
















And yes I know its spelled camber


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_










Chris, Do you still have the small Holset Turbo? Would that thing work on my 200? 
Hit me back.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Hey man, it would probably work on the 200, but it wouldn't be ideal...and I sold it anyway. You can get one similar to the bigger holset there for like $100 and it will be good for 4-500hp








The smaller one is good for around 300 probably...but the hotside on it is so big that it doesn't spool very quickly.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

So i sold my 5000... but i picked up a 4000 with a MC engine swap... and i sorting out some issues . but she seems to be a rocketship from the couple drives ive went on . Figure i'd show you guys the replacement for the 5k


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

bought it sunday registered yesterday drove today


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (gitthatcrew)*

love the mud on that silver car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by boostAbear at 10:48 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

sadly getting rid of my audi that boostabear has posted up... but its ok i just got a 20v 200 that will be even crazier and louder than my one now


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

dang thats kinda sad... I hope the new owner takes good care of it and keeps it gangsta








Seems like a great price for it! I would have bought it in a heartbeat if I knew and/or had more money...and if I didn't already have a 20v...which just got slammed tonight








cant wait to see what you have in store for the new car!


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

^^^ pics now please


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehomemade1* »_^^^ pics now please










here are some posts from my thread over on motorgeek
_
first of all, I cleaned that exhaust mark off of the bumper after these pics lol
second of all, these pics kinda suck until I can get my other lens fixed (my friend was an idiot and broke it when he was borrowing it). I have to stand really far away with the lens I have now just to get the car in the shot. It looks a little reverse raked in the one pano, but its not really at all. Remember, the front can come down another 2.5 inches, but I'm not for now because my exhaust hangs too low and I dont want to have to worry about it. 
Better pics later


































Went to the track today to watch my uncle get some instructional driving time...I took a pic or two of mine when I was there and I think the front has already settled a bit. Looks nicer now















_


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*








looks sick, what are you running for suspention on your car?
i would keep the exhaust mark thats gangsta


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

Thanks








I actually got the exhaust spot off with degreaser today (for the most part) but have no fear...it will come back in the next month lol. 
The suspension is completely custom and built by me and my buddy Tom Sewell (and some very helpful guidance from some friends over on MG)
Basically its bilstein sports, custom eibach coil springs to my spec, some coilover sleeves, collars, and top hats from A1 racing, custom rings to mount the sleeves on made by me, and a lot of thought that went into making it all fit. 
Only spent about $180 more than a regular suspension setup (struts and springs), and have full height adjustability anywhere from slammed on the ground to nearly stock height. 
If you'd like more details feel free to PM me...also check out the thread on motorgeek. Its loaded with details about the final setup...just takes a bit of searching thru the 40 + pages, but its mostly towards the end. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...ight=


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah your car looks wicked. what tire size and rim size/offset did you use, and did you have to do the suspension to make them fit or just to lower the car. amazing.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Thank you again for the compliments...it really means a lot to hear that kind of thing from you guys after all the hard work thats gone into it!
I rode around on them without the suspension for about 6 months, so they fit just fine before.
They do rub a tiny bit when the suspension is all the way compressed, but its just on the fender liners which I may modify a bit so that it doesn't happen. The nice thing is that even with it so much lower, it doesn't rub as much with this suspension because its so much stiffer. When I took it out, I found out the old suspension was blown out of its mind. 
The ride is very nice though. I expected it to be teeth chatteringly rough, but the bilsteins are the saving grace of the setup. Its firm, but not unpleasant. Even my 60+ year old father with a messed up back said its not that much worse than his unmodified (suspension wise) E36. 
Anyway, wheels are 18x8.5 and 18x10 et 55 and 50 respecively. BUT I have some serious wheel adapters on it. 32mm in the rear and 26mm in the front bringing the final offsets to 23 in the rear and 24 in the front. I've yet to decide if I like where the fronts sit (offset wise), but I'll know once I drop it down a bit lower. The rears are absolutely perfect with the amount of stretch they have. Otherwise they wouldn't fit. 
Tires are 255 35 18 in the back and 225 40 18 in the front.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

nice
rear looks good, now make the front match!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

will be doing that this week


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif X2


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

eh i dropped it down last night and my exhaust scraped the ground without the car even moving...so it has to go back up for now lol


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

boooo


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

^


----------



## nicholasislegend (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: (gitthatcrew)*









1993 Audi 100S (in the process of trying to do a motor swap to a 2.7L bi turbo


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

GAH! 2.7tt? Crazy.


----------



## thefreakincarjunkie (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Heres mine! Stupid iphone.....








Swallowed by the darkness
















Bad Picture but thats what it looks like











_Modified by thefreakincarjunkie at 5:22 PM 11-14-2009_


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (nicholasislegend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicholasislegend* »_1993 Audi 100S (in the process of trying to do a motor swap to a 2.7L bi turbo

WOW you couldnt have picked a worse motor for a swap!! GL tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i just added a new to me 1993 quattro V8 to my fleet. it needs some small things and some tlc but it is one slick ride. i will post some pics soon.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Rivers* »_i just added a new to me 1993 quattro V8 to my fleet. it needs some small things and some tlc but it is one slick ride. i will post some pics soon.


Thats awesome, I really want one when I can afford a second car. I want it on bags and with a frame hitch so I can tow my little whaler with it


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_
Thats awesome, I really want one when I can afford a second car. I want it on bags and with a frame hitch so I can tow my little whaler with it









You can have mine! its on my 200. We can wheel and deal homie!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kuma85)*

hmmm you might have something going there for ya...


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (thefreakincarjunkie)*









YES!!!! i love those hella's


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

I am going to own this thread. It is not often that I post on here so lets make it a memorable one.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

Wait a sec, I still havent posted my car.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldsklaudidub* »_Wait a sec, I still havent posted my car.

Well lets see ur car








And thanks.. spotted a few ideas I will do to my car in the next few months... And not the rice ideas lol


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow nice car bro... I can hardly wait till mine looks better


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

there is A LOT of lowering needed in those last posts.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xSWINDLERx* »_there is A LOT of lowering needed in those last posts.

This.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

To do this properly on this old girl, it will be around $3000 to get the coils, struts/ shocks, springs, misc bits, and the camber plates. Then its going to be another $200 for the upgraded mounts for the rear diff and motor mounts (already upgraded the trans mounts).
This doesnt included figuring out which brakes I want to put on based on what wheel size I can fit once shes lowered. I WILL NOT ROLL THE FENDERS, NOR TRIM THE FENDERS.
Shes German, not a rice burner, remember that. No need to slam her to the ground to own you at the track








Tighten things up a bit, add some power, a little driving skill, and thats a deadly combination.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*

i did coils for 1k

buck up








if you want details just PM me. There is a thread on MG.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

I wanna know HOW on EARTH you would EVER speng 3k on coils and whatnot for these cars...
And yes you dont need to slam it to the ground to handle good, but they sure do look good hammered aha.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_i did coils for 1k

buck up








if you want details just PM me. There is a thread on MG. 

I have read it, $3000 setup is a little different than what you have, some of the parts, like the sturts and shocks, camber plates, springs, bushings, have been speced out.
I planned this out w/ the help of Haydn.
That said your setup is trick and Id like to see more pics, that of the setup installed (from under the hood, through the wheel archs, etc)


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_I wanna know HOW on EARTH you would EVER speng 3k on coils and whatnot for these cars...
And yes you dont need to slam it to the ground to handle good, but they sure do look good hammered aha.

You use adjustable gas shocks, a dual spring (main spring w/ helper spring), very very good camber plates, an upper strut bar that is designed for those 'special' camber plates, and dont forget those delrin bushings.
And how do we spend that kind of green on these cars. Two part answer, one we failed our last physc eval, two the T44 shares a lot w/ the C3 aka the UrS4 and UrS6 and those cars still have a large aftermarket following. hope that makes sense.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldsklaudidub* »_
I have read it, $3000 setup is a little different than what you have, some of the parts, like the sturts and shocks, camber plates, springs, bushings, have been speced out.
I planned this out w/ the help of Haydn.
That said your setup is trick and Id like to see more pics, that of the setup installed (from under the hood, through the wheel archs, etc)


Yeah, I assume you are talking about 2bennett. I'm sure their setup is a little better engineered than what I've got, but I dont think its 2k better. 
I'd take more pics but my friend broke one of my lenses for my camera. I'll try and get some in the wheel arches, but I wont be able to do it with the wheels off because I dont have the time or equipment to do much while I'm at school. Under the hood it looks stock. I didn't even touch camber. 
I am a believer in camber doesn't wear tires...toe does. So I will have the car aligned and that should take care of it. Tires shouldn't wear prematurely at all.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

One pic from Carlisle Nationals and the rest are wheel fitment test of 17x7.5 B5 S4 Avus wheels wrapped in PS2 rubber













































































































_Modified by oldsklaudidub at 7:31 PM 11/18/2009_


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Sort of, it is a custom setup based on the 2Bennett design, main differences being the helper springs. The camber plates I use might be the 2Bennett ones but there not the only option for bolt on camber plates.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*

Im sorry but you dont NEED bushings and a tower brace to have coilovers.
And IMHO 2bennett is the biggest RIPOFF, all of there stuff is WAY overpriced, its insane. I feel like the just charge 2x what they need to because its hard to find the stuff elsewhere. Id rather order stuff from 034.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

They are a rip off, thats why I said "based on there design". For my purposes I need a tower brace and bushings. Its a big car and theres a lot moving around.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*

I'm definitely going to do a tower brace at some point on mine. I am scurred of them tearing like they show on the 2b site


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Get at me on MG, there supper easy to make DIY if your not running camber plates.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldsklaudidub* »_They are a rip off, thats why I said "based on there design". 

AAHH reading>me, what camber plates are you talkin about?


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_
AAHH reading>me, what camber plates are you talkin about?


Theres:
2B
AMD
ECS
Igor Mod


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*

Hey oldsklaudidub... I was actually also considering these rims to buy for my audi.. can u give me a few shots with the whole car with those rims on? Thanks


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i think you people feeling the need to spend upwards of 3k on suspension need to realize that sh!t looks good slammed, and most peoples cars that are slammed could give a shiz less if you can beat them round the track. my point is people get wheels and are scared to lower it and it ends up being this donk 4x4 bs that no matter how sweet the wheels are looks lame as all hell.








i spent maybe 10 bucks and some time getting it this low. i admit i needed spacers, but these are 19s and i still could have gone lower and been able to get lock to lock steering, and no rubbing.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xSWINDLERx* »_i think you people feeling the need to spend upwards of 3k on suspension need to realize that sh!t looks good slammed, and most peoples cars that are slammed could give a shiz less if you can beat them round the track. my point is people get wheels and are scared to lower it and it ends up being this donk 4x4 bs that no matter how sweet the wheels are looks lame as all hell.








i spent maybe 10 bucks and some time getting it this low. i admit i needed spacers, but these are 19s and i still could have gone lower and been able to get lock to lock steering, and no rubbing.

I'd never in my life trust springs that have been cut. They were not engineered that way and can cuase huge problems. 3k on suspenison is fine when it come to having a track/ "DD" can and when one doesnt care about fancy wheels andhaving just a great handling/ driving car.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Hey oldsklaudidub... I was actually also considering these rims to buy for my audi.. can u give me a few shots with the whole car with those rims on? Thanks

I did not take any full car pics of my car at the time but here are some that were sent to me.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldsklaudidub* »_
I'd never in my life trust springs that have been cut. They were not engineered that way and can cuase huge problems. 3k on suspenison is fine when it come to having a track/ "DD" can and when one doesnt care about fancy wheels andhaving just a great handling/ driving car.

lol
whats not to trust? its just shorter, nothing else has changed. i dailyed mine for 2 years like that and never had any problems. i wouldn't consider the wheels fancy, nice, but not fancy, and my car also handled and drove just fine and was totally fun to drive. caught LOTS of looks lol.


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

i daily my audi and my frame is 1 inch off the ground on chopped springs, it rides better than my brothers mk4 coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

I just like how probably 98% of people who say they would "NEVER trust cut springs OMG your car would blow up" have
1)never even been in a car with cut springs
2)never driven a car DAILY with cut springs for a long period of time or
3)just read on the interwebs how BAD AND DANGEROUS it is.
NOT that im saying its a good thing really, but for cars like ours that dont have much aftermarket, and arent ****ing race cars its fine.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

we have cut springs on my rabbits and i have cut my eibach springs on my crx to get it low. is it the best thing to do? probably not, it won't pass certification, but if you need to go low, and i mean low, and your poor like i was then get out the zip disc and cut them, i drove my car for years like that and it only sucked in the deep snow (2") lol. with that said, i am not as poor and will probably just buy some proper springs for my v8.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

your gunna need ta cut those "proper" springs to get any lowness worth whille.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

I cranked mine all the way down at the show...I don't think I can go any lower without shortening the strut housings and getting shorter shock bodies. I am NOT going to do that lol


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris, what? no SIDE BOOB? and that kid with the black shirt and the back pack is in like all your pictures!!! wtf!?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

haha I didn't take the pic or else I would have gotten SIDE BOOB in it








I was too busy working on my boost leaks 

*edit* you mean black shirt and camera?
haha he's a buddy of mine. We were both taking pics of everything and getting in each others way all day. 


_Modified by loxxrider at 6:00 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

why dont you wanna shorten your struts?


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

yeah i ran into that problem, when i cut the springs on my audi their is only an inch max left of travel. total gayness. probly this winter going to take my 20v and do the diy coils.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

^ I wish I had the money for coils lol...
Maybe in the summer.. But honestly who cares.. My car is parked yet again lol.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

How much is a decent set of coils, springs, etc (the whole nine yards).. So I can start saving up


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_How much is a decent set of coils, springs, etc (the whole nine yards).. So I can start saving up










to do a coilover setup including struts, springs, the sleeves, collars, hats, etc. you will be anywhere from 800- 1000 dollars. 

_Quote, originally posted by *xSWINDLERx* »_why dont you wanna shorten your struts?


well I might someday...but its a huge pain in the ass just getting the suspension off and I dont want to do it again at least for a few years.
Basically I'd have to find struts that would be short enough and fit in the housings and then have to get the little things that hold the struts down in the housings to fit the new, shorter struts. Then I'd have to cut the strut housings and weld the threaded section on lower. Then the problem is that I have much less adjustability.
I think I could go lower as is, but the struts are bottoming out? That is my whole reasoning for this...that and the fact that I'd like more travel.
Now in my opinion, the easier solution is to extend the tops of the strut towers...not sure if there is room to do that tho.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_

to do a coilover setup including struts, springs, the sleeves, collars, hats, etc. you will be anywhere from 800- 1000 dollars. 



Oh thats not THAT bad







If I'm going to dump 2 G's in before the summer.. whats another 1G LOL


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_

to do a coilover setup including struts, springs, the sleeves, collars, hats, etc. you will be anywhere from 800- 1000 dollars. 

well I might someday...but its a huge pain in the ass just getting the suspension off and I dont want to do it again at least for a few years.
Basically I'd have to find struts that would be short enough and fit in the housings and then have to get the little things that hold the struts down in the housings to fit the new, shorter struts. Then I'd have to cut the strut housings and weld the threaded section on lower. Then the problem is that I have much less adjustability.
I think I could go lower as is, but the struts are bottoming out? That is my whole reasoning for this...that and the fact that I'd like more travel.
Now in my opinion, the easier solution is to extend the tops of the strut towers...not sure if there is room to do that tho. 

yea i know what your sayin, its not set up all easy like a mk1 vw by any means lol. and raising the strut towers would be sweet but yea there isnt much room for that from what i can remember.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

how low can you go before you need adj, camber plates? can you lower a v8 1.5 inches without getting into any bad geometery?


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Should be fine thats nothin


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

Lol
You worrie too much


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

i had zero issues you will be fine trust me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

and a hint at what's under the hood:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh...tlink


_Modified by fastg60 at 3:16 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (fastg60)*

verrrry nice. I want one.


----------



## owdee200 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Well I suppose I should join in! Better late than never








Here's my 200 20v! Sorry for the blatant pic whoring....

























































































_Modified by owdee200 at 4:25 PM 12-4-2009_


_Modified by owdee200 at 4:29 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (owdee200)*

Yayy my twin
pearl white, good wheel and tire fitment, coils, big brakes, and big turbos


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

damn. local guy? I love those wheels


----------



## owdee200 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

yea, workin on that big turbo thingy....


----------



## owdee200 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

yea, I live in Burlington, VT but am currently working in Clinton, NY next to Utica. Motor is all torn down, trying to do a nice build up!
thanks for the words! the wheels are speedline alessios 18x8.5 and 10.5 et20


_Modified by owdee200 at 4:38 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

you on the geek?


----------



## owdee200 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Yes sir, WOMBAT on MG
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...01127


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (owdee200)*

coil overs!?!?!
lower it holly crap!


----------



## owdee200 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xSWINDLERx)*

yea there's still plenty to drop in the back - can tuck the wheel but the front has about 1" of travel left in the front strut so lower really isn't an option unless I don't want any suspension travel at all


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (owdee200)*

thats the lamest thing i have ever heard of. coilover that dont even go low. whats this world coming to.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xSWINDLERx)*

Dont you worry. I have a solution. This is a problem with ALL coils on 200 20v's. 
Working on it sometime this year, I just have to figure a few things out. I should be able to get at least another inch of travel and drop out of them. I'm planning on being able to tuck wheel in the front.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

good man


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xSWINDLERx)*

it involves making a spacer kinda like a camber plate.


----------



## Minka (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re:*

MY ex Audi 100 C3, 1,9 carburetor
















And ex Audi 100 C4 2,8E V6


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (fastg60)*









Hot!


----------



## super_weasel (Jan 12, 2009)

*From Finland..*

Hi! 
Wow, qreat picture's. - Seems like very nice car's in USA too!
Here's mine "oldies"..

















More pic's There.. 
and the black beast,








Brakes.. 
More pictures of Black one.. 




_Modified by super_weasel at 5:00 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: From Finland.. (super_weasel)*

wooo! Those are hot. Second link isn't working though. I wish we had more t-44's like that here


----------



## super_weasel (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: From Finland.. (loxxrider)*

Now i think those links will work... 
Thanx.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Minka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minka* »_MY ex Audi 100 C3, 1,9 carburetor











I LOVE those tails.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (kuma85)*

roof rack for christmas








mmm look at that rear fitment


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

WHHHHHAT???? So you got it eh? sexay.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Yeah I thought you knew!!!
Its been posted in my MG project thread for a while, but I bet you've been busy with the family. 
Roof rack is courtesy of my Kuma here! I wouldn't have it without him.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

muahahahahahahaha


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Fo sho my Brother! ill hit up the thread in a bit, i sold the BBS 10vt wheels. And the turbo is in the process of being sold, MO MONEY!!!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_muahahahahahahaha









I hope you roll like that daily. Now get the front to match homie


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

You know it...I pretty much roll like that but a little higher because it looks goofey as fuhhh with the backs tuckin hard and the fronts not tuckin lol. I'm workin on it. Just gotta figure out the spherical bearing mount application.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_roof rack for christmas








mmm look at that rear fitment

























Love your rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VolksAddict)*

Thanks










Just wait till you see it with the other play toy attached to it


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

is that a hint to hurry the **** up? lol. 
DUDE, your car makes me want to PEE on YOU!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

haha maybeee
I cant wait to take pics of the rig.
I hope I NEVER get peed on


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

DONT LIE!! you want it!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

test fitted the Spoiler, Made by Zender and added the V8 tails. what do you guys think?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The Zender doesn't look as bad as I thought it would, but still doesn't quite flow with the car...I dunno if the rest of the car was built to match and it was painted it might be alright. 
The V8 tails never fail though!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

either way, its still for sale! 185 plus shipping. 
It would look alright on a passat or a a4? maybe an a6.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Zender spoiler looks terrible. V8 tails, as always, look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_Zender spoiler looks terrible. V8 tails, as always, look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have to agree with boostAbear!
boostAbear.. what do you drive now anyways?


_Modified by Tdotdub at 3:57 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I daily my 24v gti, and ive been working on another project, a 1st gen lexus gs300. My brother was dailying the dumped silver 200 up until 2 months ago. Now hes driving a 20v 200. The silver car may stay and go under the knife unless someone buys it. I do miss driving it though.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

^ Oh that kinda sucks.. I donno I had alot of cars.. But these audi's I think are by far the best.. Its a true quattro system unlike the newer ones. And it has a cool classic audi look to them! I can hardly wait till the summer when my quattro will be all fixed up and on the road again!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Meh its not bad. For what the 24v lacks in the handling/luxury/looks department it makes up for in the sound haha.
I do really miss the quattro though.


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_Meh its not bad. For what the 24v lacks in the handling/luxury/looks department it makes up for in the sound haha.
I do really miss the quattro though.

idk bear i still think the silver car sounded way better than yours... that is when you got all the blood out of your ears and could hear again.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

Found a picture of my audi a week or so ago on my computer.. And noticed how this topic is dieing so lets bring it back with this sad picture..
But in a way.. this was the start of an huge overhaul/modding spree.








Since than the door has been replaced.. Its nice blue







(other one is waiting to go to, the body shop) And the maker light








Lots more pictures should fallow in the next few months.. Dude to the fact since I saved up alot of parts that is just waiting to be put on


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

dude, they gave you an awards with a Mitsubishi talon!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol its supposed to be a corvette.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (kuma85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuma85* »_dude, they gave you an awards with a Mitsubishi talon!









Eagle made the talon
mitsu made an e eclipse...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (xSWINDLERx)*

Same thing though


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

kinda...


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

same cars.
"Eclipse GSX: AWD model equipped with a 180-195 hp* turbocharged 2.0 L 16-valve DOHC 4G63T engine"

"The Eagle Talon TSi and TSi AWD models used the same engine but added an intercooled Mitsubishi 14b turbocharger producing 11.06 psi of peak boost from the factory, resulting in 195 horsepower (145 kW) on TSi AWD models. The front-drive TSi produced only 190 due to a more restrictive exhaust system, and the automatics produced 180 due to a 13g turbo."


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (kuma85)*

WHO GIVES A **** ABOUT DSM CARS!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

lol crankwalk


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

got some summer wheels for the audi. looks like i have some work to do before spring rolls in


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Like the wheels, but lower it, smaller tires


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks and yeah lowereng and wheel spacers up front.


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

man i love those v8's they look crazy good. definatly lower it. im lowering my 10vt another 1/2 inch or so. i have to tuck the frame rails though because im already an inch off my rails as it is, and going through NY to get to h20 nearly killed me last year.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone want to trade me their old Mercedes wheels for my 17's? 
they can be 15x8 or 16x8


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

oh yes i did


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

those are nice, how wide are the rims and how fat are your tires going to be?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Thats the only sad part for me actually. I really like wide...these are just wide with offset, not the actual wheel width. They are only 8" wide. Will be running 215 40's on them.


----------



## Newfie5000 (Mar 22, 2010)

picked up my first audi. new to all this. fell in love with her. its got a fue things done to it ill post below. and still in great great shape. 


























































_Modified by Newfie5000 at 7:48 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Newfie5000)*

Nice car, take care of it and it will take care of you!!


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Newfie5000)*

That thing is GORGEOUS!!! I have a thing for t red 5ks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rodtheviking (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

My ride.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Cyclamen pearl is sexy Rod!


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (kuma85)*

That's not Cyclamen Stephen....that would be Cayenne Mica Metallic.
My first V8 was that same color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

gah! they both started with a "C", whoops. its such a nice color though.


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (kuma85)*

I love both colors....and they are similar but the base color in Cayenne is brown and Cyclamen the base is purple. Seems both colors were more popular up here.
Rod the Viking???
What happened to your taillights.....those aren't V8 tails.
Cyclamen








I tried to link the pic







just have a look here at the UrS4
http://www.audiworld.com/features/projectcars.html
_Modified by Audictd at 10:56 AM 3-23-2010_

_Modified by Audictd at 10:58 AM 3-23-2010_


_Modified by Audictd at 10:59 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that Pete had replaced them cause they were broken. Rod just bought the V8 5 speed from panzeravant.


_Modified by kuma85 at 12:02 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Audictd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audictd* »_That's not Cyclamen Stephen....that would be Cayenne Mica Metallic.
My first V8 was that same color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Oh my god.. that color is toooooo dope... 
Hopefully in a year or 2 I can repaint my 5K audi nice


----------



## alexa_36 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Клевые тачки у Вас парни!








I invite you to visit our site devoted to brand cars audi Audi club Voronezh 


_Modified by alexa_36 at 11:06 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Cool! I'm sorry I don't understand ANY of that.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (alexa_36)*

is that russian?
Maybe I can use google to translate the site.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_is that russian?
Maybe I can use google to translate the site. 

I assume it Russian only because he lives in Russia...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

oh haha didnt see that


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

High Five*


----------



## Rodtheviking (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Yah they are the V8 tails, the sun was just shining on them and my flash went off.








EDIT Well crap, now that I look closely at them they do look different..the corners anyway the center section looks good though. Anyone have some V8 corners tails for sale?










_Modified by Rodtheviking at 10:05 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## alexa_36 (Mar 22, 2010)

Anything terrible, after all there are translators


----------



## alexa_36 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tdotdub ты жил в россии? 
You lived in russia?


_Modified by alexa_36 at 2:12 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## alexa_36 (Mar 22, 2010)

And how many costs for you V8


----------



## alexa_36 (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.online-translator.c...ng=en


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (Rodtheviking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rodtheviking* »_Yah they are the V8 tails, the sun was just shining on them and my flash went off.








EDIT Well crap, now that I look closely at them they do look different..the corners anyway the center section looks good though. Anyone have some V8 corners tails for sale?








I have some really great 200 stocks tails you can buy from me and then tint them a nice smoky color.

_Modified by Rodtheviking at 10:05 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (kuma85)*

.... I really need to snap a few pics of mine.. Didn't do so in a long time now.. Wonder why... Oh yeah. I didn't even sit in it the last few months








Whats new with everyone? Lets bring this thread back alive


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i need to buy some spacers, centric rings and some new wheel bolt so i can mount my momo's. i need to spring clean my car in and out, i need to lower the front, replace passenger side cv boot, and re-install my loud ass exhaust. i better get cracken.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Rivers* »_i need to buy some spacers, centric rings and some new wheel bolt so i can mount my momo's. i need to spring clean my car in and out, i need to lower the front, replace passenger side cv boot, and re-install my loud ass exhaust. i better get cracken.
 for the hub rings contact my buddy [email protected]


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

just made some coilover rings for some fellow T44 people








Also will be making my new upper strut mount design on the CNC with the help of a professor with PHD in machining








oh, I forgot...this is the pic thread. Here










_Modified by loxxrider at 12:20 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Lox, wheres the linky? LOVE the sig. you will have to make one for me when i score those mesh wheels!!!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Added the new BBS wheels and then added the V8 Tails. 
SEXY
Who has TWO EURO V8 15x7 et33 wheels they want to get rid of?


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (kuma85)*

trying to upgade my fuel pump on my 20v to a 255. anyone know if a universal walbro will fit or what 255 will fit in it?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

bosch 044 will drop right in, 255 wont


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

whats the bocsh one put out? better than stock?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (thehomemade1)*

FYI stock is good for over 400whp. 
044 is one of the highest flowing pumps bosch makes. Its good for way over 500whp.


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

to bad my stock one is shot







cool i guess ill just get a stocker. thanks loxx


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Kuma85 said:


>


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

^ wow looks like I missed alot since I haven't been here lol


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Shoot, ever since the new web site has been put into effect no one frequents as often.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

kuma85 said:


> Shoot, ever since the new web site has been put into effect no one frequents as often.


yeap.. its all the new sites fault


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I feel the same way. I lost all my Fs threads!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

lol yup... But i am slowly getting to learn it.. and finding all my fav forums that r going here... sigh.. i liked the old one better.. but what can u do..


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Honestly, I like it better. I have a message box. And no need for those pesky have to refresh pm boxes.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

My audi.. chilling in montreal this past weekend.. 










Old faithful diesel toke me there and back  And also had an bit of fun on dirt roads  Now all I need is MORE POWER!!! Lose tooo much power to quattro


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

what my car would look like with E30 headlights, they are upside down and reversed.







found some baby blue jays living in my wheel well.








WHY is my tire touching the suspension? I cant figure this out, both of my tires are right against the metal cover thingy. 








My turbo, and i looked at it, and it just doesnt look like a stock K24. I was looking at the bolts and stuff and the internals look all shiny and i thought that the KKK turbos had the single fans not the double layered fans...








double checked the "TAP1" and have no way of verifying whether or not it is so i opened it up. The sticker on the thingy says TPS. 













Okay so thats the update for now.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are some pics for ya 

http://vw-rings.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2597


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I love it! i love story time!!!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

update on how my car looks now

J-rivers thats ur old hood.. I needed to cover it up for the time being till mine gets finished


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

looking good, i am glad to see it being used, should have painted it orange though.


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

my soon to be...whats the first order of bizz ladies and gents?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

snap love ur rims.. wanna sell them?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tdotdub said:


> snap love ur rims.. wanna sell them?


 Damn, i was gonna ask him first! *shakes fist*


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

haha dibs for me first


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

sorry fellas. havent gotten it yet, but we'll see once i get it here to my shop.


----------



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

My Audi 100 Quattro Avant..Not sure if im going to fix it yet? Needs new clutch, kompressor for ac, right mirror, dashboard, and some small stuff..


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Skorpen said:


> My Audi 100 Quattro Avant..Not sure if im going to fix it yet? Needs new clutch, kompressor for ac, right mirror, dashboard, and some small stuff..


 
I have a set of stock 200 BBS wheels and a mint platinum dashboard that up for sale.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Skorpen said:


> My Audi 100 Quattro Avant..Not sure if im going to fix it yet? Needs new clutch, kompressor for ac, right mirror, dashboard, and some small stuff..


Damn damn, nice euro spec audi


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I came back from Europe on tuesday... But for 2 weeks while I was gone, I stuffed the 5000 in the garage and as you can see it barely fit. :laugh:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

That's nice! You need a bigger garage.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

kuma85 said:


> That's nice! You need a bigger garage.


ya ya tell me about it... The bigger it gets the more stuff it fills up with :S


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tdotdub said:


> ya ya tell me about it... The bigger it gets the more stuff it fills up with :S


TRUST ME, i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*cleaned*

had my bro-inlaw do his best on the paint today, he found some long lost shine to it. This is as good as it gets with this paint. I figure i should take some pics before it gets dirty.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

looks good

here is what my 200 looks like coming up on you in traffic










SLEEEEEPR!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

.....would you look at the size of that turbo!!!! :screwy:  :thumbup:


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

J-Rivers said:


> .....would you look at the size of that turbo!!!! :screwy:  :thumbup:


Yup have to agree, That car is such a sleeper 

J-Rivers, what part of your car you got painted?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

GORGEOUS, i love that color and the red tails(i know are stock) are beautiful!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

The infamous, missing grill trim. Mine is balling like that too. I LOVE YOUR CAR.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ha I know man! I actually e-mailed Paul F. about it and he said he saw some dude on ebay selling the trim clips. I have all of the trim here, I just need a bunch of clips


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, Justin517 on MG was supposed to hook me up with a bag for 10 bucks, but he cant find them. Let me know what you find. Paul is a great dude, tell him i said Hi. I havent spoken to him in quite awhile. 

DUDE, Derek has the Dual round 5000 lights i have been on the search for. Ive been looking for like EVAR!!!! i get first dibs on the car when you decide to sell.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

loxxrider can I ask, how many seconds you need to get your tank from 0-60 mph?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ha yeah right. I will NEVAR!!!! sell it  

I have a checklist for cars I need to own in my life (and keep).

Audi 5-cyl with giant turbo (check)
Some kind of awesome V8 (ABZ in the 90 coming soon  )
some kind of awesome turbo straight six (Dad has an E36 ready for turbo)
a nasty 4-cyl (had one...would like to do another version with a honda someday)
an oldschool V8 
badass Mercury racing outboard engine 

Those things will keep me a very happy man till the day I die


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

t-dot, I have no idea. Its slow right now because I'm waiting for injectors to get here...then I wont be able to launch cuz I'll probably need a clutch before I can do that. So...its going to be a while before I know. Should be pretty respectable though!

This is only phase one. Just you wait until it really gets kickin.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

> I WILL NEVAR SELL IT!


I smell bull****!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

nope, I'm for serious bro

I will have the best combo ever. 200 20vt with huge turbo for highway crusing/fun and 90q with badass V8 for around town blasts and possibly track use. Couldn't get much better than that (other than maybe adding a brand new A8 to the stable...they are AMAZING. That wont be possible for quite a while though


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Loxx, How much you want for the 200 IC and X-over pipe ? Friend of mine just blew the endtanks off his 5k.. needs a better setup


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i would prefer an evinrude motor......:laugh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRKeuHyI0lw


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Holy crap, I've had that idea for a LONG TIME!!! but with a Mercury V6. 

Ktown...I dunno, make an offer? I just want to recoupe a little bit by selling a few things off. Nothing major. I have the intercooler available too. We could make a good package deal I spose.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i love 2 strokes, all that power.....twice the powerstroke and N/A. nothing better than the smell of a 2stroke on a lake early in the morning. reminds me of being on holidays.:laugh:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

loxxrider said:


> Holy crap, I've had that idea for a LONG TIME!!! but with a Mercury V6.
> 
> Ktown...I dunno, make an offer? I just want to recoupe a little bit by selling a few things off. Nothing major. I have the intercooler available too. We could make a good package deal I spose.


 Just make sure you find a good box for the intercooler and then tape the pipe and the cross bar together and wrap it in bubble wrap and send it as it. NOTHING WILL HURT IT. Fed ex does a thing where if you ship stuff without a box, there is a discount.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys Im new to the audi scene. had a MKIV Jetta B4 but I have always loved the 5k's I am about to get a 87 with the 5cyl Turbo and a 5speed. I was just wondering if anybody has any good ideas for suspension work I wanna go low and tuck a bit but not too much. Any advice would be great! awesome thread by the way. love olschool audis


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

GVZBORA said:


> Hey guys Im new to the audi scene. had a MKIV Jetta B4 but I have always loved the 5k's I am about to get a 87 with the 5cyl Turbo and a 5speed. I was just wondering if anybody has any good ideas for suspension work I wanna go low and tuck a bit but not too much. Any advice would be great! awesome thread by the way. love olschool audis


B&G Lowering Springs


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a thread on how to make coilovers for t44 cars. 

The back is super easy. The front...not so much. Gotta make custom upper strut mounts to gain some more suspension travel, etc. Thats all in the works, but not quite yet. 

here ya go

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=30608


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Miss driving my audi 5000.. My modded mk3 does not even come close to my audi 5k.... yet I still keep fixing the golf :screwy:

Hows everyone's audi doing here?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine is poopy for now, but im getting more suspension parts and various other cool odds and ends.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

*I can't believe I've missed this thread...*

Here's my 91 200:



















It's on H&R Sport springs and Billstien Sport struts, BBS RK 17" X 8" ET35 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP. It now has an EFI Express 3" downpipe and full mandrel bent stainless 3" exhaust a diverter valver, cone filter and manual boost controler at .2 bar over stock. This winter it's getting some nice treats 

Couple exhaust clips:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHSy-j2Wkq0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQ_XLLkEsI

Nick


----------



## 4door-vr (Jun 8, 2006)

*My winter ride*

Just picked this up a few months ago, my 6th audi( 2 coupe GTs, 4K, 2 5KTQs, A4). Love getting back into a 5KTQ. Completely stock, where to begin modding this to make it even more fun...


----------



## 4door-vr (Jun 8, 2006)

*had to test out the hakkas*

after some fun snow driving. i had forgotten how great these cars are in the snow... 









sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, too cold to set up a proper photoshoot


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

4door-vr said:


> after some fun snow driving. i had forgotten how great these cars are in the snow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are ridiculous in the snow! I actually broke mine last night though :thumbdown:. Time to put in a new trans.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

A few more of mine:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just added 15mm spacers to the front.











just to see what it would look like, what do you think?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

looks flush, but I can't really see much with that pic


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

hows this?











Its raised up like that because part of the engine is missing from the car so less weight in the front for the time being Although, i JUST got my Newer UNCRACKED Exaust manifold Yesterday!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

nice, get that thing back together!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am!!! im working on it


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

AMD

What kinda spoiler is on the back of your audi. I like it alot and always wanted something like that!


----------



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

Skorpen said:


> My Audi 100 Quattro Avant..Not sure if im going to fix it yet? Needs new clutch, kompressor for ac, right mirror, dashboard, and some small stuff..



Did not fix it, Sold it for 300$, and got myself a "better" version of the Type44! 
Audi 200 2.2L 20v Quattro Avant (Love writing that name :laugh: )


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Skorpen said:


> Did not fix it, Sold it for 300$, and got myself a "better" version of the Type44!
> Audi 200 2.2L 20v Quattro Avant (Love writing that name :laugh: )


Looks real nice man! I want those headlights!! Looks like it has V8 tail lights.


----------



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, that was my guess too! Think it looks nice with all red and not the orange/white/red version 
Whats special with the headlights btw? The white "turn signal*" lights?
Cant wait to get some lowering springs, Spax shox and 18" rims on there!
Thank yo soo much for the tips on rideheight, and the thread on installing "real" brakes on!
Can't belive its soo easy 

*jee, im norwegian and bad in English!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Skorpen said:


> Yeah, that was my guess too! Think it looks nice with all red and not the orange/white/red version
> Whats special with the headlights btw? The white "turn signal*" lights?
> Cant wait to get some lowering springs, Spax shox and 18" rims on there!
> Thank yo soo much for the tips on rideheight, and the thread on installing "real" brakes on!
> ...


In europe those lights are just regular lights, but in the Us those lights are coveted because they are super bright! The US version of those headlights are Dim and poorly powered. I have to Drive with my High Beams on at night just to be able to see normally.


----------



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't really understand why? :what:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, the US headlights are like driving with little flashlights or even candles lol its terrible


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Euro lights are more expensive and are more powerful. The elcetrical system is much better. 

if you dont like your headlights though, ill give you 100 bucks for them. :thumbup:


----------



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got superior lights 

What rims: Bolero 17" or LM reps 18"?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Ya thats why everyone in North America NEEDS to buy eurolights! I can tell u the difference they make. I drive my 1987 Audi 5000 CD quattro once in a while.. And damn the lights are BAD. Compared to the ones in my 1987 Audi 5000 S quattro with euro lights!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Tdotdub said:


> AMD
> 
> What kinda spoiler is on the back of your audi. I like it alot and always wanted something like that!


It's a universal "M3" style lip spoiler that I bought on eBay that was 50.5". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Tdotdub said:


> Ya thats why everyone in North America NEEDS to buy eurolights! I can tell u the difference they make. I drive my 1987 Audi 5000 CD quattro once in a while.. And damn the lights are BAD. Compared to the ones in my 1987 Audi 5000 S quattro with euro lights!


Wish they weren't so much damn money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Thats why I'm making my own HID's. Just gotta get some spare US headlights to cut up and put my projectors into.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

loxxrider said:


> Thats why I'm making my own HID's. Just gotta get some spare US headlights to cut up and put my projectors into.


That'd be Badass! The US spec headlights don't seem as clear as the euro ones though. Or did you have something in mind to take care of that too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am going to use the E30 headlights from www.stealthauto.com and mold them into my 200 headlights.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

nah, haven't really thought about that. I'm sure they'll be plenty bright with good HID's and projectors. If/when I do make a set, I'll be open to questions on how to do it as always. I do recall a convo on motorgeek about smoothing the insides of the lenses on these headlights however. I may do that when I can get my hands on a set. That would make them plenty clear.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i would ask Paul Fernandez about how to do it. As he is SUPER knowledgeable about those headlights. 


I heard that a light sandblasting would smooth out the glass.


----------



## WRXcrusher (Jan 7, 2009)

*Red tails*

Hey, nice ride. I've just picked up a pearl '91 200TQ Avant. I really like the red tails you found, with no lock hole either it must not be from a V8, but from a euro Avant? Where did you find 'em??


----------



## WRXcrusher (Jan 7, 2009)

*@Mass Nerder*

OK, that last reply was for Mass Nerder on the first page. :facepalm:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

WRXcrusher said:


> OK, that last reply was for Mass Nerder on the first page. :facepalm:


 www.customautocraft.com 

speak with paul fernandez.


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

What are people doing with the exhaust on the V8Q to give it some extra growl?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

vdubballa2008 said:


> What are people doing with the exhaust on the V8Q to give it some extra growl?


flow masters! umm, you should definitely ask on motorgeek.com


----------



## sambocs (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbup:








my 87 5000cstq after having some fun in the 8in of unplowed roads i got in NH a coule weeks ago


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Can someone photoshop my audi? i wanna paint it flat black, but would like to see how it would look before I do it


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Not pictures, but videos of my car as of last night  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdlLI9nP6rU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28GVcqG3vP4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ2LgEXez3I


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tdotdub said:


> Can someone photoshop my audi? i wanna paint it flat black, but would like to see how it would look before I do it


Hey man, Message Cary (Nuugen) on Motorgeek. He has a Flat black audi 200 10vt.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

kuma85 said:


> Hey man, Message Cary (Nuugen) on Motorgeek. He has a Flat black audi 200 10vt.


No way.. Thanks for the tip.. Still toying with the idea. But I don't go on that site eva. So do you mind posting a pic here.. Or shoting me a link or something? Thanks


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tdotdub said:


> No way.. Thanks for the tip.. Still toying with the idea. But I don't go on that site eva. So do you mind posting a pic here.. Or shoting me a link or something? Thanks


Ill have to ask him to email it to you. Whats your email again? 


Its pretty awesome. Why not check out MG? have something against the site?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks.. I "IMed" u my email. And I have nothing against it, just never got the time to go there... I should check it out soonish....


----------



## kyle_w (May 4, 2008)




----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Body damage on the V8? ^^^



btw, chcek out this link from my friends facebook album. The Blacked out typ44 is in there. :thumbup:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

kuma85 said:


> Body damage on the V8? ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> btw, chcek out this link from my friends facebook album. The Blacked out typ44 is in there. :thumbup:


 Past rigs
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=31767&id=100000615394783&fbid=159607977403048


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Not a pic of a T44, but its a shiny new part especially for T44's and C4's for those of you wanting more suspension travel  










More details will follow after testing


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

loxxrider said:


> Not a pic of a T44, but its a shiny new part especially for T44's and C4's for those of you wanting more suspension travel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ummm, how about a test subject? Cough* me!*cough 
:thumbup::wave:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Just picked up this gem. Very clean 1990 200.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

VolksAddict said:


> Just picked up this gem. Very clean 1990 200.


 WOW, great color. :thumbup:


----------



## Reckless_Kelly (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Sled, '91 V8, 5sp w/4.2 and ABT chip*

This car has been posted in this thread already, but now she's mine, so here she is again.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

that the one you bought from Ron?


----------



## Reckless_Kelly (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope, Rodtheviking, Ron's was black, still had the 3.6, and wasn't originally a 5 speed.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Reckless_Kelly said:


> Nope, Rodtheviking, Ron's was black, still had the 3.6, and wasn't originally a 5 speed.


Oh thats right, my friend Pete Burger put that car together,(yours) before Rod bought it then sold it to ROd. I remember that froma few years ago. 

i was going to buy it when i was in iraq but i ended up using the money towards a newer car for the wife.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep the tread going!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmmmm


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

vdubballa2008 said:


> Keep the tread going!


:thumbup::beer::heart::snowcool:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

HATE THESE WHEELs.... I do.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

loxxrider said:


> Not a pic of a T44, but its a shiny new part especially for T44's and C4's for those of you wanting more suspension travel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem.... Im still here!


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

boostAbear said:


> Couple from H20 if ya didnt see it there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the suspension set up on this thing? i just got an Audi 5000s but its non turbo/quattro but i wanna lower it :laugh: and how hard was makin up the lip?


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

RUwagen said:


> Whats the suspension set up on this thing? i just got an Audi 5000s but its non turbo/quattro but i wanna lower it :laugh: and how hard was makin up the lip?


Cut springs.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Cut springs.


thats easy enough. figured maybe there were coilovers er somethin that i havent been able to find :thumbup:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

There are coilovers you haven't been able to find. 

http://motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=30608

That post up there about those top mounts is the final piece of the puzzle. 

and here is a nice t44 pic


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

Chris you need to get those 11s on there, just flare out those back fenders and youll be good to go!!!

Oh and whoever asked about the silver surfer, just cut sprangs, and the lip was lowes gutter guard **** screwed on haha.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

boostAbear said:


> Chris you need to get those 11s on there, just flare out those back fenders and youll be good to go!!!
> 
> Oh and whoever asked about the silver surfer, just cut sprangs, and the lip was lowes gutter guard **** screwed on haha.


haha i digs it. thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

if anyone is interested, i have a set of bilstein sport shocks already assembled with stock shocks. i dont have the sport shocks and these are a year old or so. 200 shipped if you are interested. in the states.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

So guys, I have not posted here in AGES. But wanted to give a heads up, I have not given up on mine  I'm doing body work the last little bit and buying parts... So this is where I stand.










Thats 20 hours of body work... More has been done, and alot more is getting done to it before paint... Weird color primer eh?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tdotdub said:


> So guys, I have not posted here in AGES. But wanted to give a heads up, I have not given up on mine  I'm doing body work the last little bit and buying parts... So this is where I stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great!!! what color are you going for?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

kuma85 said:


> that looks great!!! what color are you going for?


Well I decided to go flat black.. Remember how I was asking around about it.. Never ended up seeing a pic of it, but going for it anyways. 

If I hate it, I'll repaint it next year  its always easier the second time.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tdotdub said:


> Well I decided to go flat black.. Remember how I was asking around about it.. Never ended up seeing a pic of it, but going for it anyways.
> 
> If I hate it, I'll repaint it next year  its always easier the second time.



dude, i posted a link and PM'ed it to you!!! its in the past couple pages. 

i feel you. im thinking i will spray bomb the 200 too, only because the clear coat is peeling... 

the paint on the underneath is starting to fade as well...


----------



## 4WDRFT (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

4WDRFT said:


>


very nice, now you need to get rid of that wheel gap!!!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

some random photos, My engine will be going in HOPEFULLY next weekend. I keep having to post pone my date to fix the car. Either rain or not enough cash. Either way, i REALLY hope this car runs after we toss the engine back in. 

Needs new fluids though. 

which will get fixed! 

if any people need any parts i am trying to sell some stuff off. let me know.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77403048.31767.100000615394783&type=1&theater


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just picked it up from my buddy today


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

stunner247 said:


> Just picked it up from my buddy today


that thing is LOW. where did you get it. It looks like SWINDLERS old ride.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

koemm over said:


> here are a few pics of my friends 78 5000


I WANT THOSE HEADLIGHTs


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

kuma85 said:


> that thing is LOW. where did you get it. It looks like SWINDLERS old ride.


my friend bought it off a guy in maryland about a year and a half ago then it was passed to me. Had an eye on it ever since I went with him to buy it.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

stunner247 said:


> my friend bought it off a guy in maryland about a year and a half ago then it was passed to me. Had an eye on it ever since i went with him to buy it.


more pics!


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

soon :thumbup:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

SO SLOW! Hurry up! JK


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thunderbox (Aug 29, 2008)

*New wheels on the 86 5KTQ*











I am lovin' me some 17's


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

HOLY WHEEL GAP!!! lower the front!!!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just installed my Copper end tank radiator< cause the plastic ones dont last long. 


AND 

I have a BLACK audi 200 20v hatch for sale PERFECT. just dirty. 
250 picked up. 550 shipped.


----------



## TeamNordic (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my  










_PSST! Im seaching after US headlights. PM if you got someone._


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

TeamNordic said:


> This is my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have some! PM me.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while.. But I don't think my audi went more than 10 kms since anyways...

FYI, my bad on the sideways pic.. Fixed it on photobucket, but not slowing a change here... and I tired everything. So I suggest to tilt your head, NOT THE MONITOR.. Yes I know its tempting. But if you tilt the monitor, I am not held liable 

Teaser pic of the paint job. Looks alright in person. Overall really glad I did it.. My paint was never really nice. 










Another engine work teaser pic.. On how the diesel engine got taken apart cuz I can  Don't know yet how far I will go with it yet.










Alot of work has been done, the last few months but not enough to my liking.. But she will be worked on all winter and should be pretty decent for summer time.. Along with my other projects hehe


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

*My '90 200Q*


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW. 
:thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^Digging the blue.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## iLoveHaters (Nov 23, 2011)

This is my first post, so as a greeting, here are pics of my D1


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

iLoveHaters said:


> This is my first post, so as a greeting, here are pics of my D1


Absolutely Stunning! 


THANKS for sharing!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iLoveHaters (Nov 23, 2011)

Going to make some more drop, slight camber all around and spacers in front. And there's a plan to go to vag event 2012


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Beautiful! I'm glad you posted that. Not many of us older Audi guys are into the stance thing. You should be able to go a LOT lower in the rear with no problems. Here is how my old setup sat with no problems (not even all the way down) 














































The place you will run into the most trouble is the front. Can't even drive that **** at the height you see in my pics because of the suspension travel. The only way to go is with shortened strut housings and struts. I'm also working on some custom upper mounts that are designed to help gain travel.


----------



## iLoveHaters (Nov 23, 2011)

loxxrider said:


> Not many of us *older Audi guys* are into the stance thing


Born in 1994:laugh:

About the front... Yep, it's hardcore now, it's already shortened a bit, but the feeling when u drive it is as u'd be in a carriage... At last I've solved the problem with 10J in the rear: 220v wheel hubs (1.5cm narrower) and some camber will be needed


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

iLoveHaters said:


> Born in 1994:laugh:
> 
> About the front... Yep, it's hardcore now, it's already shortened a bit, but the feeling when u drive it is as u'd be in a carriage... At last I've solved the problem with 10J in the rear: 220v wheel hubs (1.5cm narrower) and some camber will be needed


He meant Older Audi, Guys.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Loxxrider, I just gonna put it out there again. I love it car and wish mine was half as cool as urs! 

Hope my borbets will make my Audi look cool, when I end up putting them on! Just need to get darn centering rings :/


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

iLoveHaters said:


> Born in 1994:laugh:
> 
> About the front... Yep, it's hardcore now, it's already shortened a bit, but the feeling when u drive it is as u'd be in a carriage... At last I've solved the problem with 10J in the rear: 220v wheel hubs (1.5cm narrower) and some camber will be needed


lol yeah, I didn't mean that we are older... I meant that the cars are older Audis. Anything newer than about 96 (b5 or newer) isn't really in the same category as everything before that (aka 80, 90, 100, 200, v8, urs4, urs6, 4k, 5k, etc.

I don't know where you are from, but you really should bring that up to Carlisle for an "old audi" event. Its a great time and we need more stance representing! I come from Florida every year 




Tdotdub said:


> Loxxrider, I just gonna put it out there again. I love it car and wish mine was half as cool as urs!
> 
> Hope my borbets will make my Audi look cool, when I end up putting them on! Just need to get darn centering rings :/


Thank you good sir! I can't wait to get some better fitment on it again. It really makes the look of the car. I'm between fitting the gallardo wheels, some RS's, or some Speeldines this time around. Looking forward to seeing yours with the Borbets.


----------



## iLoveHaters (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm from Lithuania... Google knows where it is


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

loxxrider said:


> lol yeah, I didn't mean that we are older... I meant that the cars are older Audis. Anything newer than about 96 (b5 or newer) isn't really in the same category as everything before that (aka 80, 90, 100, 200, v8, urs4, urs6, 4k, 5k, etc.
> 
> I don't know where you are from, but you really should bring that up to Carlisle for an "old audi" event. Its a great time and we need more stance representing! I come from Florida every year
> 
> ...


Ooooooo.. I know I was not invited but fill me in on the show  My car should be pretty decent for the summer. I can't believe I'm still going on with this project after so many years. Reason why I say that is. I know my car was TOTALED HARD, back in the day (before I had it). And as a result. Having trouble lowering it proper. And I know I will never have amazing stance  Oh and handles like a RWD  But it got given to me as a gift before I had a drivers licence.. So it grown on me


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

I know this is off topic... But my Audi 5000 turbo needs front brakes. So I would like to upgrade. What kind of brakes could I upgrade to? And did anyone do it... I would like something worth while.. Like a6 4.2... Or something like that. Thanks


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Audi 200 20v has bigger brakes and swap over i think, UNLESS you have an older version of the brakes. 

SOmeone will chirp in.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

You can do brakes from a B5 S4 pretty easily (and cheaply). You can do almost anything really. The Porsche stuff is pretty easy to do as well. Just need brackets, the right brake lines, and the right rotors.


----------



## iLoveHaters (Nov 23, 2011)

some new pics, with new wheels (Ronal Startech Monostar III 9J R20) and random sound test vid


----------



## fenrisulfr (Mar 22, 2012)

Long shot - but does anyone know what color this is? Looks like Nogaro blue. Any more info on his setup (I know it's been 2 years so I doubt he will reply himself) would be great. Looks like it has a V8 hood and tails, lowered with bigger wheels? gorgeous avant. 



super_weasel said:


> Hi!
> Wow, qreat picture's. - Seems like very nice car's in USA too!
> Here's mine "oldies"..
> 
> ...


----------



## iLoveHaters (Nov 23, 2011)

As I see it's fully made to V8 look, bumpers, heads and tails, hood and even rear arches


----------



## Kliminati456 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm currently doing that conversion on my 200 avant and let me tell you there is a lot of work there to get it all mounted properly, there is multiple issues with each piece added...

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?t=43124


----------



## fenrisulfr (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Kliminati,
I've seen your thread before and have been following it! I think I've given up the idea of the V8 grill swap...it does indeed look like a ton of work. I'm still planning on putting the V8-style all-red tails on my 91 avant though. I'd also like to do clear-corners up front.

My car needs a repaint, and was debating whether to go with a more "shocking" blue, like the car above.

I'll keep an eye on your project build!


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

this thread is awesome. needs more stance though, i'm picking up an 81 5000 diesel next weekend. 
i'll post pics once it's lower


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

redcabby98 said:


> this thread is awesome. needs more stance though, i'm picking up an 81 5000 diesel next weekend.
> i'll post pics once it's lower


 Approve


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tdotdub said:


> Approve


 :thumbup:


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

nom nom nom


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

81 5000 slammed on 15x9's? do you guys think they will be too small?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

redcabby98 said:


> 81 5000 slammed on 15x9's? do you guys think they will be too small?


 anything bigger than a 16 on a 81 will look stupid. 
:thumbup:


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

kuma85 said:


> anything bigger than a 16 on a 81 will look stupid.
> :thumbup:


 fu*king mint. small wide and slammed :thumbup:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Long time since i've had the pleasure of owning a C3.... but in one weeks time.....


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Just some new pictures with my new plates:


----------



## Hubciu (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi! Here some pics of ma EU Audi 100 c2 1981. I hope it suits to this topic (sorry for my bad english, I'm from Poland).

What ya think?


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW! Thats whats hot. Details on the engine and wheels please


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

stunner247 said:


> WOW! Thats whats hot. Details on the engine and wheels please


Look like reverse mounted BBS RS wheels with step lips.


----------



## Hubciu (Dec 28, 2010)

stunner247 said:


> WOW! Thats whats hot. Details on the engine and wheels please


Wheels: Remotec A 9X16j ET8

Was 5x120, but now drilled new size 4x108 



Engine: Original 5 cylinder 2,1l on K-Jetronic with automatic Gearbox  

PURE OLDSCHOOL( I think)


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks. very nice car


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, very cool. Post it on motorgeek too


----------



## Hubciu (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm really happy, because I bought it 4 months ago and got full restore of this car 

-killing some rust
-making new metal sheeets because aftermarket sheets are not available
-painting the whole car on the original Diamant Silber Metallic
-making a custom suspension ( - 130mm)
-wheels 16/9J
-Tires 195/45/16
-audio (doors + trunk)
-spoiler from audi 200 c2 

Propably I forgot some stuff but you have som "image" of rebuild.

Few "raining" photos


----------



## JuniorG (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, 
i just bought audi after few vw's and started playning with it . Its a 1984 audi 100 c3. Now it sits on cut springs and r14 steelies. 
Nearest plans is to find decent alloys and to make normal suspention  


P.s. 
sorry for pic's quality


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## themanwithsauce (Jul 30, 2012)

Consider this my introduction. I picked up a very good condition 1991 200 20v for $1200 in mid michigan about a month ago. I literally bought the car, replaced a coolant tank and moved to grand rapids, MI with it. It's my current DD and a surprisingly loyal friend. Just replaced the ISV and got a new turbo bypass valve. The turbo seal is shot so it burns oil and smoked a tad and boost is low but got a new (used) one on the way. Also needs some bushings. So far, I've spent 400 on new potenza all seasons and another 300ish for the windshield and 100ish for the ISV valve. Turbo was 100 as was the upgraded bypass valve. My goal is to take part in a sub 3000$ top-gear style road trip with my friends as a graduation trip. It's driveable as is right now and once I get the new trans and engine mounts on along with the bushings it should be a solid DD. 

Please excuse the low picture quality, I just moved and only have a cell phone camera. I'm hoping to buy a decent camera for my birthday and have it before the Grattan autocross.


----------



## Hubciu (Dec 28, 2010)

Some refresh photos of my 100c2  Cheeers!


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just traded my 88 Civic for this bad boy 3 days ago. Anyone know where I can find a decent suspension kit for this thing?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

saavedro88 said:


> Just traded my 88 Civic for this bad boy 3 days ago. Anyone know where I can find a decent suspension kit for this thing?


Www.motorgeek.com

Most common is the DIY coilover kit on motorgeek. 

And or

H&R sport springs and bilstein sport shocks or Koni yellow adjustables.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

themanwithsauce said:


> Consider this my introduction. I picked up a very good condition 1991 200 20v for $1200 in mid michigan about a month ago. I literally bought the car, replaced a coolant tank and moved to grand rapids, MI with it. It's my current DD and a surprisingly loyal friend. Just replaced the ISV and got a new turbo bypass valve. The turbo seal is shot so it burns oil and smoked a tad and boost is low but got a new (used) one on the way. Also needs some bushings. So far, I've spent 400 on new potenza all seasons and another 300ish for the windshield and 100ish for the ISV valve. Turbo was 100 as was the upgraded bypass valve. My goal is to take part in a sub 3000$ top-gear style road trip with my friends as a graduation trip. It's driveable as is right now and once I get the new trans and engine mounts on along with the bushings it should be a solid DD.
> 
> Please excuse the low picture quality, I just moved and only have a cell phone camera. I'm hoping to buy a decent camera for my birthday and have it before the Grattan autocross.



Nice find, the euro lights are an excellent add on.


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## AudiQuattros (Dec 18, 2012)

*Take a beginner)*

I'm from Russia)
Perhaps the first ...

I am 16 years old. I am still in the process of learning English. (mother tongue is Russian). I write read through a translator : Смех:: Banghead:

Here's my first: 

























































This Audi V8. Inside all 200 20v. The machine has been in my family for 11 years. I owned it posldeny year. When dad bought the Audi S6.

Alas, I managed to break it, the photo is a week before the accident.
Speed ​​of 150 km \ h, the yield on the boost, oncoming, I ducked, reserve margins (and in Russia the "good" side of the road) and I was carried away in a ditch, and then the tree ...

Here's the result:



















I recently re-collected money and I was fortunate to buy very cheap Audi 200 20v Avant. In Russia we know of the existence of such 6 cars) This is one of them. It was from my 1400km. Her oil starvation. No hatch (most offensive). There is a cruise. And gray leather.

Plan to recover until the motor ivse that concerns him. then I will do the bodywork. and will be tuning)

Your local machine inspire me. I will do something like that)
We have such machines
And while the fact that the photo is:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

great looking cars! Welcome! 

also check out www.motorgeek.com


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## MHCAudi200t (Mar 5, 2013)

*My 1990 Audi 200 turbo*

Whats up everyone? Im new to audi, i picked up my 200 a couple months ago from a buddy of mine.
After seeing such beautiful cars on here, they defenetly make me wanna start working on mine. Im looking to make it my daily/fun. Comments or tips are always appriciated!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

www.theprojectpad.com

the new audi hang out


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice photos ^^


----------

